# digital ph meter



## supajap (Mar 14, 2003)

I was thinking about getting one of these for my tank..they go on ebay for around 30 bucks and up. I was wondering if they are accurate and easy to use. If anyone has any experience with one please let me know what you think...thanks..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have its pretty accurate as long as its calibrated. Mine gives measurements to the 0.1 PH, pretty handy. I dont use it as often as I should. Got mine from work, its like a pen.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I have its pretty accurate as long as its calibrated. Mine gives measurements to the 0.1 PH, pretty handy. I dont use it as often as I should. Got mine from work, its like a pen.
> 
> ~Dj


 I have one its super easy to use, just make sure to get calibration kits and read the instructions on how to store it. I like mine


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah I have heard that they work great but I think the cheapest i can find around here is like 100 bones so i keep looking


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you CAN get them on ebay for about $30, I did, I bought the "Checker" made by Hanna Instruments

many others in the $40 range as well, you are thinking of lab grade pH meters Snow Cichlid


----------

